# Goggles and lens tint choice



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

persimmon's going to get the best all-around use probably that's why it's one of (if not *the*) most common lens tint especially on entry-level goggles. If it's usually sunny where you ride then the silver amber will be OK, too but they might not perform as well in low-light conditions.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Get Dragon DX goggles. Only 60 Bucks and extra lenses are 20. but yes persimon is pretty good all around


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Keep an eye on whiskeymilita.com // steepandcheap.com as they have been having really nice goggles for around $60.


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheapest Dragon DX i can get is with an ionized blue lens. Else it would be a D2 with persimmon lens. Differense between the DX and D2?

Getting the Ambush for 80usd, pretty cheap in Norway. The DX and D2 are 100usd here on sale.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> Keep an eye on whiskeymilita.com // steepandcheap.com as they have been having really nice goggles for around $60.


This. I got some $160 vonzipper fish bowls for $65 last week, sold them to a friend for $110.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Electric EG2 Goggle from Dogfunk.com

Eg2 on dog funk now for under $100


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

Sitting in Norway - Europe. Shit is way more expensive here, sadly...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Too bad you have a tight budget, otherwise I think the Oakley Airframe series would be a no-brainer. You get 2 lenses with the goggles (which two depends on which model you buy) and the mechanism for changing the lenses is dead easy.

I've made birthday-present hints already to my spousal unit.


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

Basically riding with a dark mirrored lens at the moment. I get caugth offguard so often when riding.


----------

